# Just have to share this if you're looking for good smoking wood



## themagicone (May 30, 2011)

Check out:

http://www.fruitawoodchunks.com/

The weekly special is two 50lb boxes for $150, and that includes shipping. You can do 25/25 or 50 in each box. I picked myself up apple, maple, oak and hickory in the 5.5" splits. Got in like 3 days. The flavor is like night and day when compared to the stuff at Menards/Home Depot/Etc. 

I might even pick up the 500lb $250 special. $1/pound after shipping is a great deal. 

Just thought I'd share, I'm not trying to sell anything and I'm not a rep of the company.


----------



## cabin fever (May 31, 2011)

I ordered a box of white oak mini splits from them a few weeks ago and the product is absolutely top notch. I placed my order on a Tuesday and the wood arrived Friday. They really pack as much as they can into every box and each piece is extremely uniform. I'm not a big fan of the flavor white oak provides, but I'll definitely be ordering some hickory, peach and apple wood from them in the near future.


----------



## flash (May 31, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I ordered a box of white oak mini splits from them a few weeks ago and the product is absolutely top notch. I placed my order on a Tuesday and the wood arrived Friday. They really pack as much as they can into every box and each piece is extremely uniform. I'm not a big fan of the flavor white oak provides, but I'll definitely be ordering some hickory, peach and apple wood from them in the near future.




Cabin, personally all oak works. I live amongst much oak, White and Red and Red is by far better for smoking. It last longer and gives a deeper color to the meat. If you get a chance to purchase some of it, do so.


----------



## cabin fever (May 31, 2011)

Flash said:


> Cabin, personally all oak works. I live amongst much oak, White and Red and Red is by far better for smoking. It last longer and gives a deeper color to the meat. If you get a chance to purchase some of it, do so.




I've read that most folks prefer red oak to white. To me white oak just has kind of a strong generic flavor. I didn't notice that Fruita Wood Chunks also offers variety boxes of their wood when I placed my order so I'll definitely try some red oak next time out.


----------



## flash (Jun 1, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> I've read that most folks prefer red oak to white. To me white oak just has kind of a strong generic flavor. I didn't notice that Fruita Wood Chunks also offers variety boxes of their wood when I placed my order so I'll definitely try some red oak next time out.


I don't know if they get into the different names of the different Oaks, but if they do, look for Black Jack, Blue Jack and Turkey Oaks.


----------



## biaviian (Jun 1, 2011)

This is where I have been ordering all of my chunks since I started this expensive hobby.  Top notch people!


----------

